# Health Clearance Provided?



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello! Just checked on our PMV application and it's showing the following information regarding our recent medical examination:

_*Health clearance provided - no action required (9605311)*

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime._

Does this mean that our medical has been approved? Or does it mean that the doc office simply submitted it for approval and that it is still pending?

Any info is always appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes it does.


----------



## hopeforoz (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Yes it does.


Hi Jeremy,

Do you mean that all the medical tests are fine, there is no problem from the perspective of medicals and we should not be worried now as far as medicals are concerned..

Please suggest as I am in the same situation.

Thanks


----------



## sheri (Dec 5, 2013)

*Health Clearance Provided*

Dear Jeremy Hooper - Hope you are in good health. Please share your opinion, what does that mean if I have a status

"Health clearance provided - no action required.

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime"

Thanks much in advance Jeremy.

Regards,


----------

